# id on thing growing on live rock



## 01hmyoung (Feb 25, 2011)

ok ive just set up a riverreef 94 all going well.
all i was wondering is what the thing growing on the rock is:

what is the red fluff and the green looking worm. thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Red Hair Algae.


----------

